# Feral breeding frequency



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey guys,
How often to feral birds breed? 
Also, how will I know when Homie is finished with this brood? Will her pattern of visiting change?

The reason I'm asking is hurricane season is coming and I don't want Homie to be in mid-nest and have a storm hit so I'm thinking of not letting her leave if a storm is approaching. But - I don't want chicks starving on a nest somewhere, I'm at a loss for what to do.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

This is a very difficult situation . We end our breeding season in May, as most pigeon breeders here in Florida. I did have one oops baby last year almost full grown when Jeanne came along. I put him in a cage with mom and dad and they were okay thru the storm, along with my 50 others. But of course these are domestic pigeons, and they were not thrilled even being in the garage. 

My birds would have 4 clutches if I let them. They will start a new clutch when the previous babies reach about 14 days old.

Ferals, of course, breed whenever they can and in this warm climate they are very successful. 

I can give you some questions to help. Is she tame enough to be picked up? Would she be comfortable inside? If she visits you daily does she bring a mate? I guess the best thing is to determine if she even has a mate first then determine if there are chicks. If she has young she will have an increase in appetite and eat more frequently, and she will look worn around the opening of the beak a little and even wet there. The babies may visit you also to eat, but by then she could be hatching more.

You definitely will want to get her in while she is single. 


Treesa


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

hmmm. this is what I know for sure...

She's (I'm about 70% sure it's a female but I could be wrong) about 3 months old.
When I rescued her she literally swam about 20 feet directly to me (by flapping her wings through the water) so I could pull her out of the water. She has NEVER had any issue with me holding, petting, poking or prodding. She's spent many an hour napping on my shoulder.

She will come to me when called if something is in it for her. (How I know she's female) (Just kidding!!)

Why I think she's on a nest now...
She spends about 8 hours here a day, you can almost set your clock by her. She arrives at about 9 AM give or take ten minutes and leaves between 5:30 and 6PM which fits in with the nesting pattern of a female.

She's always really hungry when she gets here and then after she socializes for a bit finds her favorite perch and power naps for about 2 hours. It's a pattern she repeats 2 or 3 times, eat - socialize - explore - nap.

Keeping her here isn't going to be a problem, I just don't want to starve squabs on a nest somewhere.


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

Another thing, do females ever do the fan tail, cooing thing?


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

photokev said:


> Another thing, do females ever do the fan tail, cooing thing?



Yes they do, but I don't think every hen does it... I've got one adult hen that does do teh fan-tail cooing thing and if you ever saw it, you may say the bird is a cock, but if you really watch, its not as aggressive and cock-bird-like / she fan's and coos, but doesn't bow and strut as much. Yes, I'm sure the bird is a hen as it has laid 2 rounds of eggs for me and raised the squabs up along with her cock-bird mate.


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

hmmm, today i saw her do it to the rehab dove that lives here. She's always trying to preen it but this is the first time she's ever done the fan-tailed thing.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Is Homie old enough at 3 months of age, old enough to be reproducing already? Moosie is older, and no real sexual behavior yet.
Whoops, just heard wild tom turkey gobble out here. Gotta go see if I can see the danged thing. Be back soon.
Daryl


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Kev, 

Daryl brings up a good point, Homie is a little young to have a mate and a nest already. They generally aren't ready for that until about 5 or 6 months of age. Homie could just be happy with you during the day, safe and in familiar surroundings with good food. Perhaps during the night she has found a local flock to hang and roost with.


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

makes sense in a way but i would think the pattern would be the opposite. personally, i'd rather SLEEP somewhere that I know i'm 100% safe.

she isn't here yet this morning and it's already 10:30.... i'm starting to pace the floor!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Kev, 

Did Homie ever return today?


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

yes thanks for asking! It was almost 11, very unlike her... she left at 5:45ish, about normal.

I noticed toda that she seems to be bulking out a little. Also, she normally scarfs down as many peanuts as I can give her but today didn't seem to eat as much. I wonder if she's being fed somewhere else. Should i band her?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If you are starting to worry about her coming home you might think about keeping her in now. Would she climb the walls if she was inside 24/7? She is at the age where she may be breeding soon. I have a few youngsters that coupled early, I think it's the Florida climate. 


Treesa


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Treesa
To keep her in or not is a question I'm unable to answer. It isn't my place to dictate how she lives her life, only to give her options. I'm sure she would adapt to being a kept bird, she has total freedom here in the loft where I live. (How ironic, "I" live in a loft!)
She is well fed and well loved - but, she knows a freedom beyond my space that I'm reticent to take away. It's the "best" thing to do VS the "right" thing to do argument.

This morning when I went out for breakfast I noticed her on the roof of the building. I've seen her there early in the morning now a few times. He/She is apparently asserting herself with the other pigeons here to make a spot. 

Do you ever make it over to the west coast?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Kev, 

Glad to hear Homie came home to the "loft" (LOL) safe and sound yesterday. I guess it's your decision in the long run and Homie's as well what she and you will decide for her future


----------

